
Sperm whale dies with 100kg 'litter ball' in its stomach - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-50621304
======
purpleflame1257
Related:
[https://pbfcomics.com/comics/dick/](https://pbfcomics.com/comics/dick/)

------
im_with_stupid
Makes one wonder if the litter ball had any intrinsic value after being
fetched from the whale.

